# FREE KARATE LESSONS



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

I am offering 2 Free Weeks of Karate to PFF forum members and their family members. All you have to do is call me and I will set it up. I am a program director for MARTIAL ARTS AMERICA. We have 3 locations, PACE (at 5 points), MILTON (off Avalon next to Silvan), and in NAVARRE (off 87). And with this, give you 75% off the price of the Uniform... Normally 39.99, will sell for $9.99 with this promotion. 

Karate is a great for adults, kids, and families. We focus on discipline and we have a lot of fun. 

Also, we are having a completely free BOARD BREAKING party this Saturday at 11:30 a.m., so if you or your child(ren) would like to come learn how to break a board, and have fun, let me know. I will RSVP you on our list. 

If you are interested, please PM me or call me at 850-516-0158. 

STEVE SHIVER


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

Free Intro Classes Mondays and Wednesdays.... 5:30 p.m. Come by....


----------

